# Looking for one more in Sacramento



## Angel of Adventure (May 17, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Our group of 4 (2 alternating DMs, 2 regular players) is looking for one more PC.  We are alternating between an Epic Level game (PCs currently are 22nd level) and a high level game in a semi-Dark Sun-esque world.  

We play Friday nights, from 5 PM on, and we'd really like one more experienced person to join us.  You could play just one campaign, if you like, but we'd love to have you for both.  If you want to learn more about the epic game, check out my Story Hour - The Ardick Campaign - Chapter One: Repentance.

Later,

AoA


----------



## Jorren (May 20, 2005)

I would definitely be interested in joining at least one of the games and Fridays would work out perfectly for me.  Let me know how to contact you.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (May 22, 2005)

Hey Jorren,

Great to hear that you are interested.  E-mail me at jameswco@yahoo.com and let me know what questions/preferences you have amongst the 2 games we are playing.

Later,

AoA


----------

